# Swollen after neutering!



## bruno

I just had my 2 year old male neutered and he is extremely swollen in the "sac" area. I took him to the vet today and they said he must be having too much activity. We only took him for walks around the yard on his leash. Has anyone else had this issue? Is it normal? He was neutered 5 days ago on Friday. I wish I would have read the post below before we took him because I think I would have changed my mind about having it done.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

My 2 1/2 y/o had a terrible time with his neuter this past July. He did not bounce back for 2 wks. He was wretching, paranoid and in pain along with swelling. He was on antibiotics and pain pills. It took that long.


----------



## pupresq

It's normal. I've had a couple where I was like "wait a minute! Is this dog NEUTERED???" 

Is the incision looking okay? No discharge? 5 days out is should be showing healthy healing skin, no angry red or other signs of infection. As far as the swelling, that will go down very soon. He may have some loose skin there for a while but at his age it will eventually tighten up and go away as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I had an older foster dog that swelled up like a melon after being neutered.

Go out and buy 2 bags of frozen peas. Toss one in the freezer. Take the other bag and whack it on the counter top to break up the peas. Place the bag against the dogs groin area - on the swelling. Leave on until either the dog won't stay still or the peas are melted.

Toss that bag in the freezer and give the dog about 30 minutes before grabbing bag #2 and repeating the process.

Using TWO bags allows you to have one frozen and ready at all times.

Peas are the best because they are small and can shape themselves nicely.


----------



## angelaw

Yep, used peas when I first herniated the disc in my neck. Cheap and effective!


----------



## bruno

Thanks for the quick replys. He's got bruising but the incision looks fine. He is also acting normal and would run around if I would let him. I guess I feel better now and Im just gonna have to wait for the swelling to go down after time. I think the frozen peas is a good idea. Ill try that and tks again.


----------



## pupresq

If everything is healing okay and he's feeling okay, then yeah, it's just waiting for it to go down - and it will! Hang in there! Or not, as the case may be...


----------



## bruno

Haha lol. He's hanging there a little to well for my liking.


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang Go out and buy 2 bags of frozen peas. Toss one in the freezer. Take the other bag and whack it on the counter top to break up the peas. Place the bag against the dogs groin area - on the swelling. Leave on until either the dog won't stay still or the peas are melted.
> 
> Toss that bag in the freezer and give the dog about 30 minutes before grabbing bag #2 and repeating the process.
> 
> Using TWO bags allows you to have one frozen and ready at all times.
> 
> Peas are the best because they are small and can shape themselves nicely.


Maybe you should mark the peas so you can throw them away when he is all healed and dont accidentally make them for dinner one night,too.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote:Maybe you should mark the peas so you can throw them away when he is all healed and don't accidentally make them for dinner one night,too.


Why couldn't you make them for dinner? They're in a plastic bag, after all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm thinking that letting the peas defrost and then refreezing them repeatedly would cause the texture to suffer. They're certainly not going to hurt you, but they'll probably be mushy and icky.


----------



## lbug13

My german is 8 1/2 months old. He is going Monday to be neutered and declaws removed, does anyone have any help for me? We can pick him up that night at 5 pm and then we are leaving for a trip the next day which he"ll be traveling in a car that the sits do fold down and he'll have alot of room to relax. About 8 hours we'll stop for him many times if needed. Just wondeering how he'll feel? Thanks


----------



## DianaM

Honestly, I think that planning a trip immediately after your dog has surgery is very bad timing. What if a medical emergency related to the surgery happens? Would you want to take an 8 hour car trip after a surgery?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

When I had Dodge neutered at almost 3, his sac area also became very swollen,,(looking like he hadn't been neutered!) 

My vet told me, neutering older dogs , there are alot of blood vessels involved some are not tied off, and can lead to swelling, from to much exercise mostly..If I didn't get the swelling down, it would have to be aspirated, cold paks did the trick..

I also agree with Diana above,,taking a long car trip would not be on my agenda after having my dog neutered and his dewclaws removed..I'd think the dewclaw removal would be a tad more painful than the neutering,,
Diane


----------



## Barb E

Why the dewclaw removal?


----------



## BJDimock

If the dew claws aren't attached by bone, then it wont be a problem.
On that note, I also, wouldn't recommend driving 8 hours after any surgery. Your dog will likely feel as you would. They feel tired, light headed, pain, and in some cases, pretty sick to their stomachs. If there is any chance in you leaving him where he is for the night to sleep it off, I would.
Why are you removing the dew claws?


----------

